# paid my entry fee



## ken Sass (Aug 14, 2014)

6th of sep brystol tn national guard armory. bench only doing it raw got a new singlet on the way, i am READY TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2014)

what you shooting for? have a number in mind?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2014)

Try not to die this time


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2014)

Bench only? That's what the fukk I'm talking bout. Only lift that matters. Lol.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 15, 2014)

Get Some said:


> what you shooting for? have a number in mind?


315 335 350 or 365


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 15, 2014)

Get'r done Ken.  Good luck buddy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 15, 2014)

Kick some ass mr sass


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm a bench fan myself. Tear it up Kenny


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2014)

Best of luck Kenny!  Get it!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck ken


----------

